
Spinach Leaf Transformed into Beating Human Heart Tissue - rhapsodic
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/03/human-heart-spinach-leaf-medicine-science/
======
pdabbadabba
This is an impressive achievement, but the headline is way off. The leaf was
not transformed into 'heart tissue' and was not 'beating.'

Instead, the researchers appear to have stripped a leaf down to its cellulose
structure and grown human cells on top of it to demonstrate a way of using a
plant's vascular system to replace the vascular system in human tissue.

~~~
thecity2
Yeah, but I can see how it makes great headlines and helps them get grant
money!

------
Diggsey
Spinach Leaf was _not_ transformed into "beating human heart tissue", however
impressive the development.

------
vpribish
nat geo is a sad shadow of its former self, more of a buzz-feed/reader's
digest of nostalgic, creaky, clickbait

